# Rocky's new bed...



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I made this bed for Rocky and he won't go on it! It's so soft and cushiony, I thought he would love it...but he does everything he can to avoid it. I put it under the computer desk where he loves to stay, he sleeps aside it. I put it on the couch, where he loves to sleep, he sleeps on the other sofa pillows. I put it in my bedroom, he prefers to sleep either on our bed or next to it. I'm hoping someday he decides to give it a try!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure looks comfy. Sometimes it takes them awhile. I bought a pretty bed from an antique dealer and Karli didn't sleep on it for a few months. Now it's her favorite bed.




Joy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

does he have a favourite blanket? maybe put that on the bed so it becomes more like one of his own beds. He may think it's too beautiful to use : )


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a very nice bed, Dianne. I do hope Rocky will use it. I bet he will this winter..:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks pretty comfortable to me. You did a wonderful job, hopefully one day he will have sweet dreams in it.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is a beautiful bed. You did a great job on it. Just a thought, try putting a treat in the center of it.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

*You have Talent Missy!*

You can send it to my house if Gianni won't use it, I will!

Very cute bed...you sure have talent! Would love to know how you made. Pet beds can get so expensive and I seen some really nice quality ones in a catalogue yesterday...looked exactly like yours but was $60+! Is the other side the same blue or did you add a print and where did you find the beautiful fabric??

Sorry...I just really love it!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika is very choosy about beds also ! There have been so many cute beds I have bought for her which are very soft and fluffy and she wants nothing to do with them. 

Great job on the bed btw !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a pretty confy looking bed. Hoefully, Rocky will love it in no time  it does take sometime with new things. I like the suggestion of putting something that Rocky loves on bed :wub:


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Dianne, Your bed for Rocky came out great! Looks so comfy - I'd curl up in it if it was my size! :thumbsup:

I made a similar bed for Boo recently, but I tied mine and stuffed it a little differently so it's more like a bowl shape and the inside is kind of easy to squish into. It's been rainy all day here and I'm working from home. After both Tia and Boo were laying on the hard floor at my feet, I brought the bed over to where I was working. First Boo laid in it while Tia watched, then Tia laid in while Boo watched, then Boo climbed in with Tia!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a little stinker!!!! You tell Rocky that Awntie Wynn is going to take the bed to her house if he doesn't start using it. I know that my girls would like it -- especially Lacie. 

Dianne -- it's so cute and goes so nicley with you house. Maybe if you play tough-of-war with Rocky and the bed he's start luvin' it. LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like yours! How did you do it that way? 
:huh:



Wheatenbrat said:


> Dianne, Your bed for Rocky came out great! Looks so comfy - I'd curl up in it if it was my size! :thumbsup:
> 
> I made a similar bed for Boo recently, but I tied mine and stuffed it a little differently so it's more like a bowl shape and the inside is kind of easy to squish into. It's been rainy all day here and I'm working from home. After both Tia and Boo were laying on the hard floor at my feet, I brought the bed over to where I was working. First Boo laid in it while Tia watched, then Tia laid in while Boo watched, then Boo climbed in with Tia!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well you got it! I have enough material and stuffing to make another one!
It will be my thank you to you for everything you made for Rocky..at least I feel like I can make something to give to Lacie! : ) I hope she doesn't mind the blue and brown.  I was hoping you might say you like it and that your girls would like it too!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> What a little stinker!!!! You tell Rocky that Awntie Wynn is going to take the bed to her house if he doesn't start using it. I know that my girls would like it -- especially Lacie.
> 
> Dianne -- it's so cute and goes so nicley with you house. Maybe if you play tough-of-war with Rocky and the bed he's start luvin' it. LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- the girls would love it and I'm not sure which will claim it as theirs. LOL -- They do seem to play musical beds at times, so I'm sure they will share it.

My house decor is very similar to yours -- very southwestern (but eceltic too) and the colors are also similar. The blue and brown will be perfect. 

Lacie and Rocky are going to have matching beds. Yippee!!!


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Dianne, I followed the directions below. It's probably exactly what you did with the exception that I tied all the knots on one side (I had read that to have it come out flat you should tie every other knot on one side and then flip it over and tie the others). Also, I tied it pretty tight since I wanted it to wrinkle, and then when I stuffed it I purposely put more stuffing around the edges with less in the middle.
Fleece Puppy Bed with Tutorial - HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Quirky aren't they? I love it...that's what makes them so unique. :wub: Glad Karli likes it now...guess there's hope!:HistericalSmiley:



vjw said:


> Sure looks comfy. Sometimes it takes them awhile. I bought a pretty bed from an antique dealer and Karli didn't sleep on it for a few months. Now it's her favorite bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is what I did...now I squished the filling after taking the picture and it looks more like yours. Let me see if I understood you...you tie one color to the other color right? In your tutorial it seemed like you tied like color with like color. How would it connect to each other? See, as you can see, I am not a sewer of any kind...even this!!:smrofl:



Wheatenbrat said:


> Dianne, I followed the directions below. It's probably exactly what you did with the exception that I tied all the knots on one side (I had read that to have it come out flat you should tie every other knot on one side and then flip it over and tie the others). Also, I tied it pretty tight since I wanted it to wrinkle, and then when I stuffed it I purposely put more stuffing around the edges with less in the middle.
> Fleece Puppy Bed with Tutorial - HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry - I didn't mean to give the impression that I wrote that tutorial! That was just something I followed - I don't want to take credit for all her work. But yes, I did tie one color to the other...lol.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you...sometimes I'm a bit of a blonde, so didn't know if I got it right.:blush: By the way, I love your siggy pic!



Wheatenbrat said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean to give the impression that I wrote that tutorial! That was just something I followed - I don't want to take credit for all her work. But yes, I did tie one color to the other...lol.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't worry - my daughter is blonde - I get it all the time!!! LOL and Thank you!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful bed, looks so comfy!


----------

